# Poll: Do you fast while driving?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift". 

I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.

I find that even if I am getting hungry I don't notice it due to all the stimuli of driving and interacting with people. It's like the adrenaline keeps me satisfied. Sorry if that sounds weird or lame, but it's kind of like a video game binge from back in the day.

Maybe you get hungry but wait for a slow time to eat. I am hesitant to do this, because the nature's call (especially after spicy food) can hit me at the most inopportune times!

So what do you think? Please vote! I am allowing up to two votes because there are a couple of options that may not be mutually exclusive.

Happy Ubering!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday


Whoever thought that was a good nickname for Milwaukee should be shot. If they're dead, they should dig them up, shoot them on principle, then bury them again.

To answer the question-- I pack a lunch and eat between trips without making a special stop. I keep enough water and ice in an insulated Yeti knockoff tumbler so I don't have to buy any on the road.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Whoever thought that was a good nickname for Milwaukee should be shot. If they're dead, they should dig them up, shoot them on principle, then bury them again.
> 
> To answer the question-- I pack a lunch and eat between trips without making a special stop. I keep enough water and ice in an insulated Yeti knockoff tumbler so I don't have to buy any on the road.


What??!! I thought it was Brew Town.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I typically have coffee and a protein bar before I go online for a five hour shift. I usually make one and maybe two pit stops as required. I usually drink decaf green tea after I finish the coffee.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I take my lunch break at 3:00 AM.

Bars close at 2:00 AM here and the crack of dawn airport stuff doesn't start until 4:00ish AM,

It leaves a nice slow period that is the best time to take a break.


My lunch comes out of the phat stack of $1s that I make change out of. (because people do expect taxi drivers to make change believe it or not).


When i'm making $100-$200 a night (2017 average was $160) I have no problem spending $5.00 on a wawa deli sandwich.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Whoever thought that was a good nickname for Milwaukee should be shot. If they're dead, they should dig them up, shoot them on principle, then bury them again.
> 
> To answer the question-- I pack a lunch and eat between trips without making a special stop. I keep enough water and ice in an insulated Yeti knockoff tumbler so I don't have to buy any on the road.


I think it's because of all the cream-colored brick everywhere.



goneubering said:


> What??!! I thought it was Brew Town.


Yeah that's probably a name too. I'm sure there are a lot of them. But I saw Cream City most recently on a local business LOL.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I take my lunch break at 3:00 AM.
> 
> Bars close at 2:00 AM here and the crack of dawn airport stuff doesn't start until 4:00ish AM,
> 
> ...


But have you ever been to Sheetz? jgiun1

I should have written my poll choices better. When I say while driving, I don't mean while you are physically behind the wheel with the vehicle moving. I mean during a several hour shift. I don't like to eat even while stopped because it will make me go to the bathroom eventually.


----------



## thiswasmage (Mar 24, 2018)

When I do days I take a three hour break between the morning and afternoon rush, do the gym and a chill sit down lunch. Typically five hours of driving on either side.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I used to not eat. I wouldn't get hungry sometimes and if I did, I would also feel like I'm losing money if I stop. 
But I was finding that when I would get home at 3 or 4 am I was fixig myself something to eat before I go to sleep. Didn't like doing this too much.

But past few months I've changed that. 
I've started enjoying stopping to eat and to use the bathroom. 
I go eat inside restaurants and take my time.

Also I've been using the bathroom at places like Home Depot, Target, etc. 
I'll park at the furthest point of the parking lot. 
I'm also enjoying those little walks to stretch my legs.

Feel a lot better at the end of the day.



dctcmn said:


> Whoever thought that was a good nickname for Milwaukee should be shot. If they're dead, they should dig them up, shoot them on principle, then bury them again.


I would take out their offspring also, just in case


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Stopping to walk around a bit is good. Water or coffee or a beverage will keep you hydrated. If you drive and drive and get dehydrated it will be bad for your health. The other night I stopped at a gas station hoping to use the rest room. Wouldn't you know, the guy in the gas station offered the rest room key to me. Now you all know where I will stop for gasoline. They have lots of snacks and coffee there. So I will return there when I need a small break. Taking breaks is good. If we stay on our toes - we will together have a better reputation out there on the road.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


I fast.
Annoint with oils.
Chant and burn sage.
Meditate.
And sacrifice chickens before each uber ride . . .


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

This is sometimes where waiting in the airport queue can be beneficial. I can take a little break, eat, stretch my legs (a lot of drivers walk laps around the ride share lot), go to the bathroom (only #1 as they're nasty port-a-johns), and/or just kick back and watch the airplanes.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I fast.
> Annoint with oils.
> Chant and burn sage.
> Meditate.
> And sacrifice chickens before each uber ride . . .


Funny..


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> This is sometimes where waiting in the airport queue can be beneficial. I can take a little break, eat, stretch my legs (a lot of drivers walk laps around the ride share lot), go to the bathroom (only #1 as they're nasty port-a-johns), and/or just kick back and watch the airplanes.


Yup! I'm not going to make a special stop just to stretch my legs. Aint nobody got time for that! That's what the airport queue is for.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yup! I'm not going to make a special stop just to stretch my legs. Aint nobody got time for that! That's what the airport queue is for.


I would argue that the airport queue IS a special stop


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

thepeach said:


> Funny..


But my sage oil fried chicken fajitas are Great !


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Do I fast while driving? Sometimes. But mostly I drive the speed limit.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm like a camel - and I'll try not to drink much water for the 1-2 hours before I start my shift; that way I don't need to stop during the 4-5 hours I'm driving. I always have a bottle of water in the car I'll sip. 

I hate stopping to use the restroom because what if it surges while I'm waiting for the bathroom? 

I'll bring an apple or granola bar or an easy snack with me usually BUT I've found that biting into a big crunchy juicy Honeycrisp apple is the absolute best way to get a desirable ride request ping to come through. Doesn't matter how well I try to plan it, I take that first bite of my apple and "PING! PING! PING!" and it's always a ride I want. And pax are always right around the corner, <2 minutes away, so I don't even have 4 minutes to scarf it down. It's uncanny.

Depending on the shift and the time, I like to stop and get food when I'm done. It's My motivation- nothing crazy, but that's my gift to myself- something delicious and healthy to eat.*

One things I always supply myself with before a shift is caffeine. I can't drive without it. 

*unfortunately I stop for drive thru (right before going home) more since Ubering; drive thru is so very easy. I try to stick to healthy options but I mean, my dog loves cheeseburgers from Wendy's so I usually get him one and I'll take a bite out of it before giving it to him.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would argue that the airport queue IS a special stop


Perhaps but you have a greater chance of getting a long trip, which offsets the waiting. And you're not burning gas while you're waiting.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Perhaps but you have a greater chance of getting a long trip, which offsets the waiting. And you're not burning gas while you're waiting.


Plus you can siphon other drivers' gas when they use the porta-potty.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'll bring an apple or granola bar or an easy snack with me usually BUT I've found that biting into a big crunchy juicy Honeycrisp apple is the absolute best way to get a desirable ride request ping to come through. Doesn't matter how well I try to plan it, I take that first bite of my apple and "PING! PING! PING!" and it's always a ride I want. And pax are always right around the corner, <2 minutes away, so I don't even have 4 minutes to scarf it down. It's uncanny.


Am I the only one that thought that was hot?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


Here in SF Bay Area the homeless have RUINED the restroom situation.
Even if you're lucky enough to find a place to park in SF, gas stations WILL NOT LET ANYONE USE THE RESTROOM. Between 6am-6pm there are some Starbucks and Safeway, but it's often 15-20 minutes away. And again, PARKING!
I start my days at 3:30-4:30am with a ride up to SFO and I'll drink 10 oz of black coffee. Luckily the Uber drivers have made the Airport Valero home, so I stop there to use the facilities before continuing my morning.
Sitting in the AC all day makes me super dehydrated, so I sip water throughout the day and can usually hold it until 10-11am which is the end of rush hour.

I RARELY eat unless I'm ready to go home. Eating makes me sleepy.
90% of on the go (fast) choices aren't healthy. Plus it really eats into your earnings. I only pay $15 a day for gas, so I can't justify $12 in food.
My friend owns a series of fast-casual Vietnamese restaurants, and sometimes gives me free coupons.
When it's convenient, I'll stop for free food at her restaurants. I can afford free food and it's pretty healthy.



Julescase said:


> *unfortunately I stop for drive thru (right before going home) more since Ubering; drive thru is so very easy. I try to stick to healthy options but I mean, my dog loves cheeseburgers from Wendy's so I usually get him one and I'll take a bite out of it before giving it to him.


Not tryna be a buzz kill - but the added salt is really bad for dogs - they can't process it. Do you ask for patty without salt/is that an option at wendys?
I do the same thing. I bring my doggos In-N-Out. They even have 'doggy patties' on their secret menu - just meat no salt!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I eat & drink while driving. Sometimes, I let pax grab a few fries/chips/check mix.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

In general I just feel like I get "in the groove" or "in the zone"


Cableguynoe said:


> Am I the only one that thought that was hot?
> 
> View attachment 218636


Most of what Julescase does is hot, at least on some level. Rowr!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I do not eat or drink. Because then I will have to piss and shit.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> But have you ever been to Sheetz? [


Grew up in Podunk West virgina, sheetz where everywhere...

Sheetz IS MUCH BETTER... they have deep fryers. WAWA doesn't. For some inexplicable reason Wawas don't have hot dogs either... kinda blows my mind.

Have you ever had a sheetz hot dog with everything?

AKA hot dog soup...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now I want a sheetz hot dog...

A little far to go 










Hey stupid SELF DRIVING CAR!... (burps)... (almost passes out)

Take me to the nearest sheetz gas station (hicups)


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

With what I make, I can't afford to eat......so yes.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Grew up in Podunk West virgina, sheetz where everywhere...
> 
> Sheetz IS MUCH BETTER... they have deep fryers. WAWA doesn't. For some inexplicable reason Wawas don't have hot dogs either... kinda blows my mind.
> 
> ...


When I was in college in western PA we used to go out drinking and then late at night get about 4 chili cheese and onion dogs from Sheetz. It was like a little Slice of Heaven.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


The whole thing is way over thought. If you want to eat, stop and eat. If you need to take $#!+, stop and take a $#!+. No doubt, the thought crosses my mind about what I miss. But it more like a "just my luck" thought. If your stressed about missing one ping because you stopped to take a $#!+..............? Dude, this uber thing has got you brainwashed man. We might need an intervention here.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Am I the only one that thought that was hot?
> 
> View attachment 218636


No.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

pismire said:


> The whole thing is way over thought. If you want to eat, stop and eat. If you need to take $#!+, stop and take a $#!+. No doubt, the thought crosses my mind about what I miss. But it more like a "just my luck" thought. If your stressed about missing one ping because you stopped to take a $#!+..............? Dude, this uber thing has got you brainwashed man. We might need an intervention here.


Who said anything about stress? You remind me of the full timers at the airport who accuse me of "worrying" about fingerprints on my windows and bugs on my grille to justify their own laziness.

I only drive a few hours here and there and I'm a really busy person so I like to maximize my time, regardless of what I'm doing. That's just me. Get in, get out, relax in the evenings and on weekends with family...not during a driving session.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> When I was in college in western PA we used to go out drinking and then late at night get about 4 chili cheese and onion dogs from Sheetz. It was like a little Slice of Heaven.


Remember this when drunk students ask for food late at night !

You could save a Liver !


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Remember this when drunk students ask for food late at night !
> 
> You could save a Liver !


Especially when they puke out the last 3-4 drinks they had because they just ate some nasty Azz gas station food...

There's only one way to speed up the sobering process... puking your guts out


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

You know, I've been seriously thinking of joining the two together.

I've been watching this guy on youtube blab about 'the power of intermittent fasting'






yah yah yah, I know what you're thinking ...of course he looks like he's roided out and stuff, but I'm getting chunky, and well, that's what happens when you're lazy and don't want to work out, you start listening to various dreck on the youtubes selling weight loss snake oil.


----------



## randomdriver824 (Apr 1, 2018)

i usually drive in the evenings, end of rush hour to about 11 pm-2 am, so i usually try to hit up the gym and get gas around 11 am-2 pm, eat/drink my last food showering around 3-4ish, and then having nothing or only coffee for my "shift". minimizes bathroom breaks - and the associated issue of having to find some random place to pee at 11 pm - and means less guilt about gluttony at 1 am


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

On Saturdays when I drive a long day, I usually eat before I start (1pm) and then stop around 8pm when things die down a little and stop at Sheetz for a sandwich and drink. Sit down and eat then use the bathroom. Then refill the car and walk around a bit. All Together a 20 minute or so stop. 

When I first started driving, I would drive straight through and not stop. I wanted to maximize my time away from the family as much as possible. But I've found that taking these short breaks really give me energy to last through bar close.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

pghuberaudi said:


> stop at Sheetz for a sandwich and drink. Sit down and eat then use the bathroom.


wait, what? Is this out of order?


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> wait, what? Is this out of order?


I like to poop after I eat... I really don't need you judging when I poop.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

pghuberaudi said:


> I like to poop after I eat... I really don't need you judging when I poop.


how do you have any left after going sheetz?


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> how do you have any left after going sheetz?


lol, Sheetz is a gas station chain here that also have some pretty decent food


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I refuse to drive while driving whenever possible.

If I drive more often than I pee, I'm doing something wrong


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I refuse to drive while driving whenever possible.


Hope there is a typo in there... Otherwise I want to know how you convince the Pax to take the wheel.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

YukonDew said:


> Hope there is a typo in there... Otherwise I want to know how you convince the Pax to take the wheel.


Self-driving murder machine. Duh.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

I almost never go offline to eat or drink. I drink a lot of diet cola with caffeine and eat snack food while driving to the next pick up. I stop wherever I can to pee. Sometimes I stop while in route to the next pickup. It's quicker if you don't wash your hands.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

ncnealncn said:


> It's quicker if you don't wash your hands.


Lol, I guess I am not going to share my potato chips with you!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Hypoglycemia dictates that I eat on time, so technically none of the above, but, I stop to eat when it's time. I carry a couple of Clif bars in case of emergency, and at times I take snacks to help in between meals.

It's easy and inexpensive to take _good_ snacks along with you to munch on in between those pesky interruptions (pax). Snacks like grapes, baby carrots, peeled/segmented citrus, low/no salt nuts, etc. Some (like grapes) you can even freeze so they stay cold longer. Many of these also help hydration. A stick or two of low fat string cheese too if you're not anti-dairy.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

No, and I only eat crappy once a week, I eat 6 times a day in healthy small meals and my metabolism is cranked and in great shape at 40, I crack jokes as I drive around looking at all the fat ****s that have no clue how to properly eat and how to spend 10-30 mins a day exercising. Just saying lol

Bought this book in 1999
https://www.amazon.com/dp/0060193395/?tag=ubne0c-20

Review that I dig:





2016 interview: It works, And I could give a damn if you believe me or not lol





2018 still not fat and just follow the basics these days but was all about it in 2000 lol!

Don't fast, your body is not something to play with.


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


It's a good idea to bring a small igloo cooler with a ice pack. You can put fruit / salads / snack foods etc in your car all the time. Even hit the grocery store for even cheaper food.

Also dude pee in a bottle. Get a Gatorade and you will save so much time and stress. Peeing at a red light is just part of the game we play.

Oh and don't drink too much coffee. Water is your best friend and you can buy a gallon of water at whole foods for 70 cents or something like that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD congrats on another feature thread!



MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!!


It's like you knew it would happen. Well done!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I fast.
> Annoint with oils.Chant and burn sage.
> Meditate. And sacrifice chickens before each uber ride . . .


Don't be chokin' yer chicken.


----------



## Filinator13 (Apr 7, 2017)

Digestive system doesn't work properly and intermittent fasting actually helps. I strive for 16 hr fast with 8 hr eating window but as a female, as long as I am hitting 14 hrs of fasting I can still reap most of the benefits. I do not do this for weight loss and still consume the appropriate amount of calories depending on if I am working out that day or not. Might seem like a lot/long time to go without food, but in reality if I am doing it properly half the fast is while I am asleep. Then it is just getting through the morning on black tea. Sometimes driving makes fasting easier but sometimes it makes me break my fast, all depends on the day. I only drive part time and typically work M-F 9am-6pm.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> MadTownUberD congrats on another feature thread!
> 
> It's like you knew it would happen. Well done!


Yes congrats madtown

I eat before a shift or after....I get tired after eating during driving hours and sitting in a car.

One time I did eat three huge fried breaded zucchini from a restaurant, felt like crap after that (they were good though, just too much food) lost motivation and wanted to nap one hour after eating, went home.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I am also a huge fan of battle ropes, I utilize them in between workouts, I talked to a grandma once and asked how she was in such shape and she said "ropes" If you have land, utilize ropes man lol


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

If I'm making good money I will buy a decent meal and actually eat in a restaurant. Something cheap, good and local. No fast food. I end my day around 3 or 4 p.m and that's when I'll eat.

For breakfast it's a protein bar and tea.

During the summer I will always have water on hand, it gets too hot here to risk dehydration. I usually keep a couple of frozen water bottles as they defrost during the day so I always have something cold to drink.

If I'm busy I find I don't need to stop for the restroom. My mind is occupied so the bladder doesn't bother me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> If I'm busy I find I don't need to stop for the restroom. My mind is occupied so the bladder doesn't bother me.


That's only because you have a young bladder. 
Just wait til you get to be my age.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's only because you have a young bladder.
> Just wait til you get to be my age.


Dude, you have little babies don't you? Aren't I older than you?

I mean, oh yeah, you are absolutely right. I have the bladder of a young, young woman.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Big breakfast and then water only.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey,
you forgot to add a vote option for "I sample from the Uber eats deliveries"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I need to follow some of y'all's advice on this thread and stay hydrated. I had some adult beverages yesterday then drank caffeine all day at work. By the time I started driving during rush hour today I was pretty dry and not thinking clearly. 

Had a trip during which I got honked at by a lady in my blind spot and then I forgot to turn my flashers off when starting up from the non scheduled stop. I suppose I could blame the pax for making me feel "rattled" (the pickup pin was wrong and I had to brain-navigate to the unscheduled stop), but ultimately it's my responsibility. I could have by rights given him less than 5*, but when I mess up during a trip I feel like I lose the right to do that.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> No, and I only eat crappy once a week, I eat 6 times a day in healthy small meals and my metabolism is cranked and in great shape at 40, I crack jokes as I drive around looking at all the fat &%[email protected]!*s that have no clue how to properly eat and how to spend 10-30 mins a day exercising. Just saying lol
> 
> Bought this book in 1999
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/0060193395/?tag=ubne0c-20
> ...


Bill Phillips! I remember that guy! Cybergenics... wow I'm gettin old...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Of course not. What's wrong with you? SMH.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


Do what I do, feast on double bean burritos from Taco Bell. Perfect grub for Uber drivers!


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I have a strict regiment - $1.50 Gatorade Bar(20g protein). $1 Rockstar Sugar Free, Nursed at least a couple hours. Every day. Around the end of my shift, I usually will have a small bag of combos($0.80) or snack nuts(<$1).

Find a very small food to not only be better for the diet but it helps with not feeling sleepy so a protein bar is perfect. It's also a great way to avoid stomach aches or the other less favorable stomach conditions.The gatorade ones actually taste good compared to other bars.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

FAst? Tf

Ppl actually fast?

I text and drive

Smoke and drive

Drink and drive

Pretty much every thing else

Even shot and drove before 

But NOT eat

Lol is that even a real thing to call an activity while driving


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

I drink a lot when I Uber. Also before and after. A lot.
I didn't have a problem before Uber...

Sometimes I eat the crumbs they leave on the back seat...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Here in SF Bay Area the homeless have RUINED the restroom situation.
> Even if you're lucky enough to find a place to park in SF, gas stations WILL NOT LET ANYONE USE THE RESTROOM. Between 6am-6pm there are some Starbucks and Safeway, but it's often 15-20 minutes away. And again, PARKING!
> I start my days at 3:30-4:30am with a ride up to SFO and I'll drink 10 oz of black coffee. Luckily the Uber drivers have made the Airport Valero home, so I stop there to use the facilities before continuing my morning.
> Sitting in the AC all day makes me super dehydrated, so I sip water throughout the day and can usually hold it until 10-11am which is the end of rush hour.
> ...


No I didn't even know burgers with no salt was a thing! I'll ask them next time. Thanks for the tip.

Considering some of the things my dog manages to eat (ie: finds in the grass or on the sidewalk) salted burgers might not be too bad.......


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yup! I'm not going to make a special stop just to stretch my legs. Aint nobody got time for that! That's what the airport queue is for.


airports are a waste of time


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I make pit stops to use the restroom or eat. I always order food to go and leave my app on if I get a ride I want I close up my food jump in my car and get back to work. If I have to go the bathroom and I get a ping for a good ride I'll stop pee and then do the pick up. What's an extra 2 minutes, if anyone ever asks which they haven't I'd just say I got stuck behind a delivery truck blocking the road or traffic


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'm like a camel - and I'll try not to drink much water for the 1-2 hours before I start my shift; that way I don't need to stop during the 4-5 hours I'm driving. I always have a bottle of water in the car I'll sip.
> 
> I hate stopping to use the restroom because what if it surges while I'm waiting for the bathroom?
> 
> ...


Ha! One night last summer I wasn't getting any pings, so I stopped at an ice cream parlor & got myself a cone of mint chocolate chip ... got pinged before I could take the first lick!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> airports are a waste of time


We've been over this before. It varies greatly depending on circumstances. Making a blanket statement like the one you did is somewhat disingenuous.

Last night I was heading home and noticed that airport, which is only slightly out of my way, had 1-2 cars and a flight landing soon. So I went there and got a ping in about 5-10 minutes, and it took me on a $18 / 30 minute trip which I got tipped $5 on top of.

I suppose this was a waste of time because I could have been fighting an army of ants and destroying my brakes/clutch downtown for back to back base rate / no surge minimum fare trips? I suppose in Chicago you get 3x surge regularly?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


I seldom eat or drink but I will stop at In N Out once in a while!! Sorry for you drivers who don't understand but it's a West Coast thing.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I seldom eat or drink but I will stop at In N Out once in a while!! Sorry for you drivers who don't understand but it's a West Coast thing.


They put an In n Out in my small town in Texas and I still don't understand.

I'd rather go to my local dive and get a burger with bacon and bleu cheese or guacamole and ranch for the same price.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Joshua J said:


> I have a strict regiment - $1.50 Gatorade Bar(20g protein). $1 Rockstar Sugar Free, Nursed at least a couple hours. Every day. Around the end of my shift, I usually will have a small bag of combos($0.80) or snack nuts(<$1).
> 
> Find a very small food to not only be better for the diet but it helps with not feeling sleepy so a protein bar is perfect. It's also a great way to avoid stomach aches or the other less favorable stomach conditions.The gatorade ones actually taste good compared to other bars.


I prefer the MetRX cookie Crunch. Good stuff.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I seldom eat or drink but I will stop at In N Out once in a while!! Sorry for you drivers who don't understand but it's a West Coast thing.


" BROTHERS FRIED CHICKEN"!

Chickens just taste better when butchered while yelling " Allah".
Fresh.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Coffee makes me poo poo


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


Just leave the app on when you go to the bathroom. Making pax wait longer helps the reliability of the system.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

roadman said:


> Just leave the app on when you go to the bathroom. Making pax wait longer helps the reliability of the system.


Yes , I like to take my time getting to pax as I want them to be ready when I pull up . So if I'm pulling up to a bathroom and get a ping I'll do whatever I need to do and then pick them up . I've gotten gas, bought a drink, taken a dump , or whatever .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yes , I like to take my time getting to pax as I want them to be ready when I pull up . So if I'm pulling up to a bathroom and get a ping I'll do whatever I need to do and then pick them up . I've gotten gas, bought a drink, taken a dump , or whatever .





roadman said:


> Just leave the app on when you go to the bathroom. Making pax wait longer helps the reliability of the system.


I am starting to think about adopting this philosophy. They're almost never ready when I'm only 1-4 minutes away when I get the ping. My very last trip was like that...and there I was parked in a lane with my flashers on like an idiot because there was no place to pull in. Fortunately it was a 20 mph road on campus with minimal traffic.

However the flip side is I want to be there in case they're ready....so I can get more trips.

And some of you on this thread will be happy to know that I am sitting down to an Indian meal and a glass of water. It's kind of dead between rush hour and when people start going out / the flights start landing again.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I bring a sandwich and drink from home. I also have healthy snacks - fruits, nuts, etc... and have jerky for a quick protein boost when needed.

I drink coffee to start and keep hydrated throughout the day - summer or winter, the humidity here is low and add to that all the talking I end up doing and if I weren't drinking, I'd be screwed.

Do I stop to piss?

Yeah, I piss whenever/wherever I can.

It's either that or get waterproof seat covers (or Depends).


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Nope.








U-turns are tricky, but yeah.

...seriously, I usually might have a sip of coffee in-between trips but that's it.


----------



## CarlosDanger0069 (Apr 4, 2018)

Is this fast enough?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

CarlosDanger0069 said:


> Is this fast enough?
> 
> View attachment 219668


Don't abuse your vehicle for those morans. If I'm getting paid pennies a mile, then they'll get there as fast as I'm willing to take them


----------



## CarlosDanger0069 (Apr 4, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Don't abuse your vehicle for those morans. If I'm getting paid pennies a mile, then they'll get there as fast as I'm willing to take them


Maybe I like driving fast?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I want my vehicle to last.


----------



## CarlosDanger0069 (Apr 4, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


I like Old Sauk Rd


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Whoever thought that was a good nickname for Milwaukee should be shot. If they're dead, they should dig them up, shoot them on principle, then bury them again.
> 
> To answer the question-- I pack a lunch and eat between trips without making a special stop. I keep enough water and ice in an insulated Yeti knockoff tumbler so I don't have to buy any on the road.


Cram city rules


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Whoever thought that was a good nickname for Milwaukee should be shot. If they're dead, they should dig them up, shoot them on principle, then bury them again.
> 
> To answer the question-- I pack a lunch and eat between trips without making a special stop. I keep enough water and ice in an insulated Yeti knockoff tumbler so I don't have to buy any on the road.


Born and raised in Milwaukee... No one calls it Cream City unless there from somewhere else in Wisconsin lmao haven't heard that one in a while hahaha.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

For me its hard to fast or diet much while driving(maybe why I have gain 20 pounds since I started 3 years ago)....I guess I'm addicted to sugar and carbs and if I don't have them my brain is very foggy and I'm not driving my best or holding great convo.....I can go weeks with no meat and actually drive and conversate better....but I tried no carbs and I wasn't well at, to say the least.....


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I never drive very fast, but I do often fly very low.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

goneubering said:


> What??!! I thought it was Brew Town.


I thought it was Brewer town?



MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


Cream city, was named after Cream covered bricks,1st discovered in the 19th century? JMO


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


I can't afford food - I'm an Uber driver


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sup, y'all! Madtown, back again!!! I had a great day driving in Cream City (Milwaukee) yesterday and I am again pondering the topic of eating and drinking during a Rideshare "shift".
> 
> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something. Could be just the way I am wired (similar to why I don't sleep a lot). So in the morning I will drink coffee to stay awake but I will try to limit it it so I don't have to stop often...and then I try to time the final pee break with filling up my gas tank (I don't pee in bottles in the car). Late nights I sip a Starbucks sweetened coffee drink which is convenient because it can be capped. Then I hydrate only when I feel it's necessary.
> 
> ...


Yes, I fast food while driving!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

all the time, i gotta keep my windows rolled down all day bc of it. could care less if it was just me in the car, i mean everyone likes the smell of their own brand right? 

edit: sorry i misread title you said "fast" with an "s" my bad.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

NashHye said:


> Born and raised in Milwaukee... No one calls it Cream City unless there from somewhere else in Wisconsin


I was born and grew up in the Fox Valley... lived in Green Bay and Eau Claire (and after many cities in other states), now Wausau. I have never heard of Milwaukee called Cream City. Beer Town, yes. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I always have a bottle of water with me. I try and make it a habit to take some Crudités. I enjoy the crunch. It is kind of stress relieving for me. I like to take an apple or two for the same reason. If I don't take anything with me the smell of fast food places and the glow of 24-hour restaurants attract me.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I was born and grew up in the Fox Valley... lived in Green Bay and Eau Claire (and after many cities in other states), now Wausau. I have never heard of Milwaukee called Cream City. Beer Town, yes. For obvious reasons.


http://www.wuwm.com/post/how-milwaukee-got-nickname-cream-city#stream/0

BTW I'm pretty sure last night I had a dream that I met you. Sorry if that's weird.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> http://www.wuwm.com/post/how-milwaukee-got-nickname-cream-city#stream/0
> 
> BTW I'm pretty sure last night I had a dream that I met you. Sorry if that's weird.


Nope, we haven't met.... yet.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Elimination of food + operation of motor vehicle for extended period + road congestion + construction + working poor wages + strangers in your back seat=

the Perfect Storm


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Like any other job, you should take meal breaks and bio breaks. I try to do these at regular times if possible.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I find that I get annoyed if I have to stop to go to the bathroom because I might miss something


I used to think that way when I first started. Now I don't. I keep the phone with me. If I get a ping I decide whether to accept or not depending on how soon I will finish ny business.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Plus you can siphon other drivers' gas when they use the porta-potty.


ROFFLMFAO


----------

